# Does Anyone Have A 1949 Catalog



## Balloontyre (Jul 25, 2016)

Looking for pics and descriptions of lightweights. 
Thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'd like to see a copy for the B6 reference. Few people realize it but '49 was the ultimate year for the post war B6. In addition to the regular options such as Cycle Lock and spring fork you could get the Phantom style seat and lit rack along with chrome fork legs. 1949 is the only year I have see the chrome legs advertised for. I have all the parts to build a full boogie '49 B6 with dual drums in addition to all of the previously mentioned options. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 25, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see a copy for the B6 reference. Few people realize it but '49 was the ultimate year for the post war B6. In addition to the regular options such as Cycle Lock and spring fork you could get the Phantom style seat and lit rack along with chrome fork legs. 1949 is the only year I have see the chrome legs advertised for. I have all the parts to build a full boogie '49 B6 with dual drums in addition to all of the previously mentioned options. V/r Shawn



You could also get them in 46

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> You could also get them in 46
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Love to see that reference or any year regarding chrome springer legs. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 25, 2016)

Balloontyre said:


> Looking for pics and descriptions of lightweights.
> Thank you



Not sure if this is what you’re looking for.
I have a dealers Schwinn catalog. There’s no year on the book.
The top of the line being the B607 Deluxe.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 25, 2016)

CHROME FORK LEGS OR SPRINGER ARMS WERE USED ON MANY RANGERS!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> CHROME FORK LEGS OR SPRINGER ARMS WERE USED ON MANY RANGERS!



I'm specifically talking post war B6. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 25, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Not sure if this is what you’re looking for.
> I have a dealers Schwinn catalog. There’s no year on the book.
> The top of the line being the B607 Deluxe.




Interesting that it shows opposite colored fenders. Cool bike.


----------



## 2jakes (Jul 25, 2016)

What I found interesting is that upon closer inspection I discovered which Schwinn came with this
crank which I found at a local bike shop years ago.


----------



## kos22us (Aug 5, 2016)

I believe the catalog posted above is 1948 and 99.9% sure there was not a catalog issued for 49'


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2016)

2jakes said:


> What I found interesting is that upon closer inspection I discovered which Schwinn came with this
> crank which I found at a local bike shop years ago.





Different I think? isn't the chainring is press-fit and peened to the cottered crank?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2016)

2jakes said:


> Not sure if this is what you’re looking for.
> I have a dealers Schwinn catalog. There’s no year on the book.
> The top of the line being the B607 Deluxe.




Would be a great addition to the paper archive 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pa...tions-schematics-non-discussion-thread.70318/


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 5, 2016)

kos22us said:


> I believe the catalog posted above is 1948 and 99.9% sure there was not a catalog issued for 49'





There is no mention of the “year" or the word “catalog” on this material
by Schwinn Company from Chicago.

I used the word “catalog” to describe what I have.
It’s by Schwinn in Chicago made exclusively for bike dealers only.

On the back of the “book” are three ring holes with built-in paper clips
so that the dealer would add the latest product from Schwinn.
The latest insert is the B-607 Deluxe.
This being the top of the line model for a specific time frame.

Obviously there was more to follow by Schwinn but this is where
it ends for this particular dealer’s book or “catalog”.
I’m 100 % sure on this.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a '49 B-6, but it has the painted fork legs to match the bike. It is waiting to be restored, I have the light & correct tires for it.
Also, the seat that is on it is original, but not a Phantom seat. Maybe the chrome fork and Phantom seat were options.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 5, 2016)

when you say restored, you mean cleaned up a bit and ridden, right? :eek:
That's a beauty, Wayne


----------



## 2jakes (Aug 5, 2016)

Wayne Adam said:


> I have a '49 B-6, but it has the painted fork legs to match the bike. It is waiting to be restored, I have the light & correct tires for it.
> Also, the seat that is on it is original, but not a Phantom seat. Maybe the chrome fork and Phantom seat were options.



With regards to your bicycle, this Schwinn  dealer’s book has the B-6 listed as

*B607 DeLuxe

The options on the fork:

Part number ~ 9770 ~ Spring Fork Assembly: 7” Stem for 5 3/8 Frame Head. 
(Specify Color)...............$10.50 (dealer)

There’s no mention or illustrations for chrome fork in the book.
I’m not saying that the chrome fork was not an option. 
But it’s not listed on this Schwinn dealer’s book.
Perhaps later it was an option. 

I like the painted fork legs, they are unique.
The saddle on the book looks the same as what you have.

There are no phantom style saddle options.
At least not on this dealer’s book.
I cannot scan the pages to illustrate right now.

As has already been mentioned by rustjunkie...

Clean up & enjoy it "as is”.*

*It’s a beauty!*

*
*


----------



## Wayne Adam (Aug 5, 2016)

2jakes......Thanks for that information.............Wayne


----------



## bikepaulie (Nov 12, 2017)

1952 Model W3MFC with the stamped chainring.


----------



## REC (Nov 12, 2017)

This is an original '49 B-507 (no tank, truss as opposed to spring fork) and is pretty much NOS. I now have a tank for it, but can't bring myself to put it on. I like it like it is.




REC


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 12, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd like to see a copy for the B6 reference. Few people realize it but '49 was the ultimate year for the post war B6. In addition to the regular options such as Cycle Lock and spring fork you could get the Phantom style seat and lit rack along with chrome fork legs. 1949 is the only year I have see the chrome legs advertised for. I have all the parts to build a full boogie '49 B6 with dual drums in addition to all of the previously mentioned options. V/r Shawn



1949 was also the only year that the B6 was issued as a dual drum brake specific model and not as an optional extra.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> 1949 was also the only year that the B6 was issued as a dual drum brake specific model and not as an optional extra.



Do you have the literature showing this? What was the model designation? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 13, 2017)

There's a catalog scan in Geoff Greene's book, Schwinn Heavyweights 46-59
He also mentions this in the text.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 13, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> There's a catalog scan in Geoff Greene's book, Schwinn Heavyweights 46-59
> He also mentions this in the text.



Thanks Marty--I have the book--I guess I just need to read it! V/r Shawn


----------

